
Coda not so hot? - mattjaynes
http://db.tidbits.com/article/8969
======
randallsquared
I've been using it for a week and a half, now, and I have exactly the same
reaction as this reviewer. It's so great not to have to switch back and forth
between different windows (different desktops, for me; I use Desktop Manager),
but there are little things that keep bugging me, like the "open in same tab"
thing with the terminal.

Another problem I have with it is overeager completion, but I suppose I'll
just get used to this -- I was never a fan of Dreamweaver, which also does
this.

